# Problem with Orange landline



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

We are having problem with our landline,I have tried calling Orange to complain but the line is dead.
How can I get this sorted ?

Thanks,Celia


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ring from a mobile, public phone or Skype?

Go to their website and use the online support?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Unless she is using her landline for internet....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Unless she is using her landline for internet....


But she managed to post on here!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

or maybe it's the number she is _ringing _which is dead..............


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The mystery continues. Maybe she goes to an internet cafe?? Call in Hercules Poirot...


----------



## draken (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck with that. Had an issue for over 2 months as somebody from the Telefonica centre was disconnecting my line.

Anyway the good thing about orange is that they have dedicated CS agents (they assign specific regions to specific agents I guess) so you will speak with the same one all the time. Go to a neighbour and call 900 901 300 from a landline (free) or drop them an email from your orange email. They have a few English speaking agents as well if you prefer.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help,I can go online or use Skype to call them and things here seems more complicated at times.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

draken said:


> Good luck with that. Had an issue for over 2 months as somebody from the Telefonica centre was disconnecting my line.
> 
> Anyway the good thing about orange is that they have dedicated CS agents (they assign specific regions to specific agents I guess) so you will speak with the same one all the time. Go to a neighbour and call 900 901 300 from a landline (free) or drop them an email from your orange email. They have a few English speaking agents as well if you prefer.


Hi my neighbour is with Telefonica can I call 900 901 300 free her place,I am wondering if our fairly new cordless SPC telecom is faulty ?
Hopefully this can be sorted before our travel,I am not confident somehow.

Thanks,Celia


----------



## draken (Feb 28, 2012)

celia50 said:


> Hi my neighbour is with Telefonica can I call 900 901 300 free her place,I am wondering if our fairly new cordless SPC telecom is faulty ?
> Hopefully this can be sorted before our travel,I am not confident somehow.
> 
> Thanks,Celia



Log in to your Livebox router by typing 192.168.1.1 on the address bar of any browser (username and password should be admin both). Then on the bottom of the first page you should have a diagnostic tool informing you if everything is working correctly on your line. Voip is the one you are looking for. Green is good, red is bad.

Also have you connected directly the cordless phone to the right side of your Livebox? If you haven't that could be the issue as the telephone line provided by Orange is voip only so the phone needs to be plugged directly to the router.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

draken said:


> Log in to your Livebox router by typing 192.168.1.1 on the address bar of any browser (username and password should be admin both). Then on the bottom of the first page you should have a diagnostic tool informing you if everything is working correctly on your line. Voip is the one you are looking for. Green is good, red is bad.
> 
> Also have you connected directly the cordless phone to the right side of your Livebox? If you haven't that could be the issue as the telephone line provided by Orange is voip only so the phone needs to be plugged directly to the router.



What do you enter when it prompts for username and password?

could it be 'admin' and 'admin' ?


----------



## draken (Feb 28, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> What do you enter when it prompts for username and password?
> 
> could it be 'admin' and 'admin' ?






draken said:


> .......(username and password should be admin both)........




but you dont really needed as this screen appears on the first page without entering a pass.

Everything should be green except dyndns (unless you have setup one).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

draken said:


> but you dont really needed as this screen appears on the first page without entering a pass.
> 
> Everything should be green except dyndns (unless you have setup one).


Oops!

I must learn to read
I must learn to read
....


----------

